# Impressumspflicht für App, wenn ich kein Unternehmer bin?



## jemand (10. Jan 2018)

Muss ich meine Android-App mit einem Impressum versehen, wenn ich kein Unternehmer bin oder reicht es aus, wenn ich einfach meinen Namen als Programmierer hinschreibe?


----------



## sascha-sphw (10. Jan 2018)

Das solltest Du IMHO eher mit einem IT Anwalt besprechen. Außer Du hast glück und einer davon ist ein passionierter Java Entwickler und treibt sich hier im Forum rum.


----------



## truesoul (11. Jan 2018)

Hallo.

http://www.impressum-generator.de/2016/02/impressumspflicht-gilt-auch-fuer-apps/

Ansonsten würde ich den Rat von @sascha-sphw folgen. 

Grüße


----------



## KalU (11. Jan 2018)

Aus dem Artikel lese ich:
Wenn die App also gewerblich genutzt wird, dann auf jeden Fall. Soll dann mit maximal 2 Klicks erreichbar sein. Es sollte dann auch am besten mit "Impressum" betitelt werden.

Privatnutzer: Also sowas wie ein Taschenrechner bzw. eine App ohne Werbung "Alleine solche Apps, die rein private Zwecke verfolgen unterliegen nicht der Impressumspflicht."

Ich habe mal die Kleinigkeiten/Spitzfindigkeiten des Artikels rausgelassen

Toller Artikel truesoul.


----------



## jemand (11. Jan 2018)

Nun ist es aber so, dass ich ja noch meine Adresse angeben muss. Das will ich aber nicht. Ist das für Hobbyprogrammierer, die ihre App veröffentlichen wollen, wirklich nötig?


----------



## truesoul (11. Jan 2018)

Ja


----------



## KalU (12. Jan 2018)

truesoul hat gesagt.:


> Ja


Bist du dir sicher?

Ich denke da muss man differenzieren ob die App mit InApp-Käufen, Werbung oder sonstige Aktionen die dem Entwickler Geld einbringen. Wenn nicht, dann ist das nicht nötig. So verstehe ich es.

Lieber doch nen Anwalt fragen


----------



## truesoul (12. Jan 2018)

Ja, ich sag mal zu 90% bin ich mir sicher. 
Das müsste aber auch in den Richtlinien von Google stehen (Android).

Das ist auch noch recht neu mit der Adresse und ich habe noch nicht die neuen Richtlinien durchgelesen. 

Grüße


----------



## KalU (12. Jan 2018)

Also ich konnte dort nichts finden was auf ein Impressum, Adresse, About usw. hinweist. Sollte esdennoch Pflicht sein... Früher war, fast alles, besser.


----------



## truesoul (12. Jan 2018)

Spätestens wenn man die App veröffentlichen will und eine Adresse als Pflicht ist, dann könnte man vermuten, dass es so ist. 

Ja stimmt. Früher war es einfacher


----------



## KalU (12. Jan 2018)

Weiter als zum Bezahlvorgang um überhaupt Apps in den Store zu befördern kam ich nie. Kreditkarte wird irgendwie nicht angenommen. Naja, wayne.
Wenn das also tatsächlich so ist. Vielleicht ist die Adresse nur für Google, aber ob die in die App muss...


----------



## mrBrown (12. Jan 2018)

Ein Impressum in der App ist aber vollkommen unabhängig von dem sein, was Google fordert.

Impressum dürfte nötig sein, solange es nicht rein privat ist. Keine Ahnung ob es dazu schon Urteile gibt - aber eine App im Appstore richtet sich üblicherweise an die breite Masse und stellt irgendwelche Inhalte zu Verfügung und könnte damit als nicht mehr privat angesehen werden. Ich würde da auf Nummer Sicher gehen und ein Impressum hinterlegen.

Sobald man Werbung oä drin hat, ist's sowieso recht eindeutig und Impressum muss sein.


----------



## Dompteur (12. Jan 2018)

Gilt das eben für Apps gesagte denn auch für "normale" Desktop Anwendungen ?

Ich habe gerade einige, von mir verwendeten Programme durchgeschaut und finde praktisch nirgends ein Impressum.
Wo wäre denn da - aus rechtlicher Sicht - der Unterschied ?


----------



## mrBrown (12. Jan 2018)

truesoul hat gesagt.:


> http://www.impressum-generator.de/2016/02/impressumspflicht-gilt-auch-fuer-apps/


----------

